# HP PSC 1510 et ColorSync



## vaikuntha (8 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens dacheter un imac intel.
Jai une imprimante HP PSC 1510
Selon les instructions dHP, jai téléchargé et installé : HP_Installer_PSC1500_v9.7

Quand je veux imprimer un document, dans la fenêtre « imprimer », je nai plus accès à loption « ColorSync ».
Quoi et comment paramétrer pour que cette option soit disponible ?

 Help me please


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2008)

vaikuntha a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens dacheter un imac intel.
> Jai une imprimante HP PSC 1510
> ...


Ça m'est arrivé un jour. C'était suite à une désinstallation et réinstallation d'un paquet logiciel HP.

En fait, en désinstallant, la procédure HP avait enlevé certains éléments fournis avec le DVD de Mac OS X.

Pour retrouver les fonctions normalement, j'ai désinstallé le logiciel HP puis, à partir de mes DVD d'instalaltion, j'ai remis les drivers HP fournis. Ensuite j'ai réinstallé le paquet logiciel HP et toute les options étaient de retour.


----------



## vaikuntha (11 Mai 2008)

Bonjour Moonwalker,

Si je comprends bien ta suggestion, il faudrait : 

1) désinstaller le paquet logiciel HP (avec HP uninstaller)
2) A partir du DVD (1 ou 2?) d'installation Mac, installer uniquement ce qui a trait à HP (il y a des drivers HP fournis dans le DVD d'installation Mac?) en choisissant  "Optional Installs".
3) Réinstaller le paquet logiciel HP 

Non, en fait j'extrapole. Plus simplement : Pourrais-tu préciser d'avantage ta proposition, je comprends pas trop...

L'idée, c'est que l'application ColorSync est présente sur l'ordi, je peux l'ouvrir sans problème mais Hp fait pas le lien avec quand je veux imprimer...

Thanks


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mai 2008)

vaikuntha a dit:


> Bonjour Moonwalker,
> 
> Si je comprends bien ta suggestion, il faudrait :
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Précision : tu es sur quel système ?

Mac OS X vient avec les drivers de la plupart des marques et modèles. Attention, les drivers et non pas les logiciels de numérisation et autres utilitaires. Normalement, il suffit de brancher son imprimante pour qu'elle puisse se mettre au travail. Toutefois, pour les options avancées de la machine, et plus particulièrement avec les Tout-en-un, il faut installer le paquet logiciel de la marque.

Comme je le dis (expérience vécue) en désinstallant le logiciel, la procédure HP vire certains éléments que malheureusement le paquet suivant ne réinstalle pas. Le lien est brisé avec ColorSync.

Donc, tu désinstalles selon la procédure HP, tu prends tes DVD d'installation (ceux du système installé et non pas Tiger si tu es en Leopard) et tu réinstalles les drivers HP fournis. Ensuite tu réinstalles le paquet logiciel HP et ton imprimante. Pour finir, une réparation des autorisations via l'utilitaire de disque (toujours nécessaire avec HP).


----------



## perosolana (13 Mai 2008)

bonsoir Moonwalker,
je suis intéressé car j'ai une HP PSC 2355 tout-en-un et "transfert d'images" ne reconnais pas mon imprimante; si je pouvais éviter d'installer le logitiel HP, cela me conviendrais.
Que dois-je faire?
Pour l'instant, je n'ai rien trouvé.
Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2008)

Il est nécessaire d'installer le paquet logiciel pour pouvoir profiter des fonctions de numérisation. Transfert d'images a besoin du pilote TWAIN. Malgré cela, il n'est pas sûr qu'il fonctionne dans le cas d'une tout-en-un.

Il est possible d'utiliser des logiciels de numérisation alternatifs : SANE (gratuit) VueScan (payant) mais je ne sais pas s'ils sont compatibles avec cette machine.

La PSC 2355 est un produit "interrompu" pour HP, toutefois, des logiciels sont toujours disponibles et donnés compatibles jusqu'à Mac OS X.5.


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

J'ai suivi tes conseils,mais le logiciel n'arrive pas à s'installer correctement à cause d'un des éléments.J'ai désinstallé et recommencer: idem
cause:" l'application HPIO TrapMonitor a quitté inopinément"
alors que l'on me dit que tout est bien installé!
 et la configuration ne peut se faire.
et de plus cette fenêtre  d'avertissement revient en permanence!!!


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

la fenêtre d'avertissement s'ouvre inopinément et l'utilitaire de configuration s'interrompt avec la recherche USB et à chaque fois que je la relance elle décroche.
 JE N'Y COMPRENDS RIEN!


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2008)

Bon. On va être sérieux quelques minutes. Parce que je ne suis pas un devin et il me faut un minimum de renseignements (maximum c'est encore mieux).

Sur quelle version du système es-tu ? Sur quelle machine ? Quelle version du paquet logiciel veux-tu installer ?

HP trap nomitor qui quitte, c'est typique du vieux paquet qu'on essaye d'installer sur Leopard.


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir Moonwalker,
iMac avec mac OS X version 10.5.2 ,2.8 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo.
le logitiel HP PSC 2355--> 2350_700_FR-1.smi qui est le logitiel Macintosh version : 7.0 ;celle que tu m'as indiquée et qui est en fait la même que sur mon CD (mais le résultat est identique)


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2008)

perosolana a dit:


> Bonsoir Moonwalker,
> iMac avec mac OS X version 10.5.2 ,2.8 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo.
> le logitiel HP PSC 2355--> 2350_700_FR-1.smi qui est le logitiel Macintosh version : 7.0 ;celle que tu m'as indiquée et qui est en fait la même que sur mon CD (mais le résultat est identique)


Je ne t'ai indiqué aucune version pour la simple raison que je ne savais pas sur quel système tu évoluais.  

Je t'ai seulement mis en lien la page générale pour les pilotes Mac OS X de cette imprimante. Tu n'as pas fait assez attention à ce qui y était inscrit. Il n'est pas étonnant que cela ne fonctionnait pas, la version 7.0 est très ancienne. Ce que tu devais regarder sur la page se trouvait plus bas.  

La version à installer c'est la 9.7. ICI 

Il faut d'abords que tu désinstalles le logiciel HP. Ensuite, tu prends ton DVD de Leopard et, via Optionnal Installs, tu réinstalles les drivers Helwett-Packard.

Il faut toujours privilégier les pilotes du DVD. Ensuite, on installe le paquet logiciel HP qui va bien.  Il faut que l'imprimante soit  allumée et connectée lorsque tu lances l'installation pour que la procédure puisse l'identifier.


Ne pas oublier de réparer les autorisations après l'installation HP. Attention, il y a généralement beaucoup de travail et cela va prendre du temps.


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

merci,
mais j'ai 2 DVD: install Disc 1, et install Disc 2.
Lequel je mets?


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2008)

perosolana a dit:


> merci,
> mais j'ai 2 DVD: install Disc 1, et install Disc 2.
> Lequel je mets?


Le 1, de toute façon pour installer ce qu'il y a sur le 2 il faut d'abors lancer le 1.  

Prends soin de ces DVD, ils sont très précieux. J'ai copié les miens sur disques double-couche. Mais c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

Il y a une chose qui m'inquiète, c'est que bien que j'ai désinstallé HP , au redémarrage une fenêtre s'est ouverte pour l'application HPIO Trap (je ne sais plus quoi): je l'ai fermée.


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

Je ne vois pas Optionnals install, j'ai:
InstallMac
Install Bundled software only
installations facultatives
instructions


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2008)

perosolana a dit:


> Je ne vois pas Optionnals install, j'ai:
> InstallMac
> Install Bundled software only
> installations facultatives
> instructions


Dans "Installations facultatives" (en anglais = Optionnal Installs)

Edit Important : Pour le trap monitor ce n'est pas normal effectivement. Ça signale que la procédure n'a pas tout enlever (vieille version du logiciel)

Pour plus de sécurité, mets à la corbeille ce qu'il reste de HP sur ton système avant de lancer Optionnal Installs.

/Library/StartupItems/HP IO
/Library/StartupItems/HP Trap Monitor
/Library/Application Support/hp


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

et dans le 2ème:
Ouvrez-moi Disque 2
Xcode Tools


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

OK, j'y retourne


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

dedans j'ai: DVD or CD Sharing Setup
optional Installs.mpkg: je suppose que c'est là?


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2008)

perosolana a dit:


> dedans j'ai: DVD or CD Sharing Setup
> optional Installs.mpkg: je suppose que c'est là?



Oui mais lis ce que je t'ai indiqué dans mon Edit plus haut stp.


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

j'ai ouvert optional installs et j'ai maintenant5 options:
dont Applications
 et gestionnaires d'impression--> ce dernier je suppose mais je n'ose pas aller plus loin sans toi


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

oui mais comment j'y vais pour effacer tout ça??


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2008)

perosolana a dit:


> j'ai ouvert optional installs et j'ai maintenant5 options:
> dont Applications
> et gestionnaires d'impression--> ce dernier je suppose mais je n'ose pas aller plus loin sans toi


C'est bien là.

Le principe est de cocher seulement la case de ce que l'on veut installer. Si 0ko est indiqué, c'est que la chose est déjà installée ou que le système crois qu'elle l'est.

As-tu bien fait ce que je t'ai indiqué plus haut ?


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

je ne sais pas comment faire pour faire disparaître ce que tu me dis


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2008)

perosolana a dit:


> oui mais comment j'y vais pour effacer tout ça??



Si tu parles des fichiers et dossiers que j'ai indiqué (HP IO, HP Trap Monitor et hp), il suffit de les mettre dans la corbeille.

Au fait Library = Bibliothèque (c'est à dire Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque)

Petite explication : /Library/hp contient des plug-in PPC (à cause de la vieille version) qui risquent d'empêcher ou de perturber le bon fonctionnement de l'imprimante.


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

j'ai trouvé dans bibliothèque 1 dossier HP et dedans :
aio
dmf
hpio
hppa
installer log File


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

mais pas de Trap monitor


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2008)

perosolana a dit:


> j'ai trouvé dans bibliothèque 1 dossier HP et dedans :
> aio
> dmf
> hpio
> ...


Oui vire tout le dossier. Il reviendra avec l'installation via le DVD.

Cette "mauvaise" désinstallation est typique des anciens logiciels HP (j'ai connu ça il y a deux ans lors de la transition Intel).

Trap Monitor est dans /Library/Startupitems (enfin, normalement)


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

en fait je l'ai trouvé dans bibliothèque puis "application support"


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2008)

perosolana a dit:


> en fait je l'ai trouvé dans bibliothèque puis "application support"


Cette différence sans doute parce que l'ancien logiciel était prévu pour Panther ou Tiger. Leopard change plusieurs petites choses de ce genre.


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

OK, tout est viré


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

j'ai coché gestionnaire d'impression et on me propose l'installation standart sans détails


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2008)

perosolana a dit:


> OK, tout est viré


Ok ! Optionnal Installs maintenant.

Je reste en ligne.


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

c'est vraiment sympa de ta part!j'accepte cette instal standart?


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2008)

perosolana a dit:


> j'ai coché gestionnaire d'impression et on me propose l'installation standart sans détails


Il y a des petits triangles qu'il faut déployer.

Décoche bien tous ce que tu ne veux pas installer, sinon ça va être long.

Si tu patiente quelques minutes, je te poste une capture d'écran.


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

je ne vois pas les petits triangles, peut-être les verrais-je une fois l'install standart acceptée?


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

perosolana a dit:


> je ne vois pas les petits triangles, peut-être les verrais-je une fois l'install standart acceptée?



ouh! la faute! STANDARD


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2008)




----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

OK, c'est parti.
Heureusement que tu es là! MERCI


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

Zut, j'ai cliqué aussi sur applications


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

je ne suis pas sorti de l'auberge!


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

Tu as vu la bêtise que je viens de faire?


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

en fait j'ai aussi cliqué sur les langues; là où il y avait des triangles!!Il va falloir que je vire tout ça après!!!ouh là là!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2008)

perosolana a dit:


> Tu as vu la bêtise que je viens de faire?


Pas grave. Laisse finir la procédure. Le système est capable de séparer le bon grain de l'ivraie.  

Tu avais coché les drivers HP ? Sinon tu recommences quand il en aura fini.

Le mieux c'est que tu arrive à faire fonctionner ton imprimante.

Tu auras tout le temps plus tard de remettre ton système comme il te plaira.


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

en fait j'ai cru que c'était toi qui avais mis ces flèches!


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2008)

perosolana a dit:


> en fait j'ai cru que c'était toi qui avais mis ces flèches!



 

Je t'avais pourtant bien parlé des "triangles" à déployer.

Y'a rien de grave, le système ne va pas obligatoirement réinstaller tout ça. Il perd juste du temps à contrôler les choses.

J'ai fait un truc comme ça un jour, il y a longtemps, je venais d'avoir mon iMac.  

Tu vois, tout est normal. :rateau:


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

donc je m'occupe de HP en installant  ce que j'ai récupéré.Je clique sur programme d'installation ou sur le disque Installer_ PSC2350?


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

merci mais j'abuse! et j'en ai honte


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

l'installation est en cours:ça à l'air de se passer de façon cool!


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2008)

perosolana a dit:


> donc je m'occupe de HP en installant  ce que j'ai récupéré.Je clique sur programme d'installation ou sur le disque Installer_ PSC2350?



Tu as téléchargé HP_Installer_PSC2355_v9.7.dmg

Tu ouvres cette image disque en cliquant dessus et tu lances le programme d'installation.

L'imprimante doit être allumée et branchée.


----------



## perosolana (14 Mai 2008)

OK! tout a l'air de fonctionner! un grand merci; mais je risque de te recontacter si je n'arrive pas à éliminer toutes les bêtises faites! Bon soir plutôt bonne nuit!


----------

